# 40 lb. blank from AZWOODY that was hiding a bowl



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

It all started out when I was planning for the new G0766 lathe from Grizzly. I asked AZWoody if his mill had some fodder I could work with. He saved me several pieces, one of which was this 40 lb. chunk of Eucalyptus. It had some drying splits that required repair with CA and fine dust from the cutting. It turn out as 13-14" dia and 5" deep and two trash cans of sawdust and shavings. I left some natural edge because a regular bowl with perfect sides is boring. This is the first showing so I don't know what reaction will follow. One more BIG piece of mesquite to go and another trip back to Woody's.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good Lord! That's a big hunk of wood on that lathe !

Turned into a beautiful bowl there too ! 
.
.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I've been out to Woodys a couple times for some serious eucalyptus and cottonwood slabs. Great place and prices even though it's a drive. Good guy for sure.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice.How did your new Grizzly lathe handle it?.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Jeff:
After living through several accidents with my lesser lathe (G0462) and the failure of it's VSD to maintain slower speed control, I am absolutely thrilled and confident with the G0766. When starting out with an unbalanced blank, I suspend it freely between centers and cut the heavier portions away by hand until the lathe motor can turn without walking into the next county. Then with the heaviest gouge or carbide tool I continue truing the blank at the fastest slow speed I could. I started this time at about 310 RPM.

Some faults I find is the spindle lock is a small shaft inserted into the drive housing at a downward angle that falls out when used. Naturally it falls into the chips and is impossible to find! It should be at top of spindle housing.

The other faults found with the G0766 are with the tool rest and banjo. 
1. 25 mm shaft (non standard)
2. No after market tool rests available, have to manufacture new ones as needed.
3. Tool post bottoms on banjo handle restricting height adjustment
4. Banjo handle and shaft has a centering bushing held in place with a "Mickey Mouse" step washer that fails very often.
5. Banjo needs an offset tool post hole to eliminate #3 above


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

That turned out amazing Jack. I'm glad you were able to use that piece.

I have a large piece of Mesquite with your name on it. I am looking forward to what that can turn into.

The one thing I have enjoyed with my sawmill is being able to meet fellow Lumberjocks. I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx Jack.Seems like your a happy camper with it.I wonder if Grizzly would be interested in your findings with one of their relatively newer lathes?.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Jeff;
Sent those same words to Grizzly hoping they will correct some of the flaws in what would make it as good a lathe there is on the market. And a lot cheaper too. I am trying to devise a way to add some weight to the base, think I will have a cradle made to sling between leg cross pieces with as much weight as I can afford.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, that really turned out nice…well done!


----------

